# Royal Islander Cancun room assignments



## Phillie (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi,
We have never exchanged out of Marriott before. Our first time will be going to Royal Islander in Cancun. We have two units. One is a two bedroom and the other is the 1 bedroom which includes the full kitchen. Interval shows the unit number on the exchange confirmation. Should I trust those numbers? I know from Marriott exchanges that even if it says ocean front you are not guaranteed an ocean front and more likely to get ocean side. I found a map showing the unit numbers and our location but don't want to get excited just yet. Thank you.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 19, 2015)

We exchanged via II early this summer, we got the unit that was on the exchanged.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 19, 2015)

You will get what is on the exchange. We got full on oceanfront when we used a free getaway to stay there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Because the Royals are fixed week ownership, you should get the unit named in the confirmation.  The reason i say "should" is that I believe there is a disclaimer in the confirmation stating that unit numbers are not guaranteed. I have stayed at the Royal Haciendas 3X and my sister at other Royals 2X and we always got the unit designated on our confirmations.


----------



## post-it (Sep 20, 2015)

Both times we exchanged into the Royal we checked into the room assigned on confirmation.


----------



## Phillie (Sep 21, 2015)

*thanks*

Cool so we will have one which is third floor ocean front and the other is further back! can't wait...


----------



## Carta (Sep 27, 2015)

Phillie said:


> Cool so we will have one which is third floor ocean front and the other is further back! can't wait...



PHILLIE, Been to Islander 5 consecutive years...Actually going again March 2016....What's ur villa number? I'll let u know if u wanna be excited.....But then; all units are Great IMO.....Carta

PS....Go to Mexico forum


----------



## Phillie (Sep 27, 2015)

*Unit numbers*

The Royal Islander 

Unit: 4763S (1 bedroom)
Unit: 4312 (2 bedrooms


----------



## Carta (Sep 27, 2015)

Phillie said:


> The Royal Islander
> 
> Unit: 4763S (1 bedroom)
> Unit: 4312 (2 bedrooms



4763 is BEACHFRONT 6th floor.....This is Prime if u love Beach.....HELLUVA VIEW of Caribbean Sea
4312 is 1st floor near pool area....
I sent you a PM/ email


----------



## kelly4me (Oct 8, 2015)

We did not get our assigned unit, but we traded in on an Accommodation Certificate.  We still had a fabulous Ocean Front Room, but just not the same one as assigned.  We loved it there.  Enjoy your time!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

amycurl said:


> You will get what is on the exchange. We got full on oceanfront when we used a free getaway to stay there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We are going on a Getaway also, but we don't have a room assignment on our Confirmation Certificate. How did you find out?


----------



## Carta (Oct 27, 2015)

Former Cruiser said:


> We are going on a Getaway also, but we don't have a room assignment on our Confirmation Certificate. How did you find out?



On a diff note; we rent from owners; so therefore unit is always specific..


----------

